# Fish dying again



## BeccaBx3 (Sep 21, 2011)

Got a few more guppies from my neighbor. In an established cycled tank. Water parameters are perfect. Zero all around. But they wont eat, hang out on the surface, are super thin, and have bright red gills. What to do? I need immediate help. One died already and one is kinda moving weakly in the current and getting thrown around.


----------



## sephnroth (Jul 30, 2013)

doesnt sound like water parameters are perfect... what exactally are they? is he testing with a liquid test or strips? something is hurting the fish and burning the gills - im not very experienced i dont know if a disease can do it as well as ammonia poisoning - but i would say i cant see it being a bad idea to do very frequent if not daily water changes of 25-50% until the cause is discovered


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Flukes: trematodes and gill flukes | The Skeptical Aquarist
I would check to see if these symptoms match?
The med "prazi" should be available at LFS(other than petcos&petsmart).
I have to say 0 nitrates never looks cycled to me?I have NEVER had a cycled tank hit 0 even the ones LOADED with plants.


----------



## BeccaBx3 (Sep 21, 2011)

I use the API Master test kit for fresh water. Everything was ZERO. It is an established tank for more than a year. I had 14 convicts living in it for that whole time. I thought there was a possibility that they had ammonia burns because of the fact that I got them from a nine year old kid. I lost 2 fish.. still have three. Could all of the bacteria have died off because of no fish in the tank for a week? i kept it running n stuff.


----------



## BeccaBx3 (Sep 21, 2011)

I dont think its flukes. They are not flashing, just gasping at the surface and red gills and getting super thin. two are perking up.. one is lookin a bit sick still. just did a water change.. we will see... treated for flukes.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Even if all your bacteria have died off ammonia from fish waste would take a couple of days minimum to rise. What is aquarium ph. If your tanks ph has crashed it could be ph burn as well.


----------



## BeccaBx3 (Sep 21, 2011)

ph is 7.6 always.. never varies except when i had crushed coral substrate.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Please just update your current threads so we can read over what has been talked about/suggested and rule out possible problems. You have multiple threads for the same issue.


----------



## BeccaBx3 (Sep 21, 2011)

WHat? I only have one thread for the guppies. the others were for different tanks and different fish.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

http://www.aquariumforum.com/f2/guppy-problems-58521.html


----------

